# Finally!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, the time has come. Our first outing of the season. Whoo Hoo!









It seems like forever since our last trip at Thanksgiving, but we are off this afternoon for a few days on the beautiful Oregon coast. We will be at South Beach State Park near Newport. Weather doesn't sound promising, but at this point I really don't care. Just want to get outta here!

We'll see you all Sunday evening. Everybody have a good weekend.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Have Fun............Ours is in 3 weeks!!! Can't Wait!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Have a great time!








It's still a month off for us...


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Have a wonderful time! We'll be at South Beach in about 3 months.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the Cat's away, the Mice will play







so whaddya we do first?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Have a great time and pix are in order per the Outbackers rule!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Have a great weekend. My youngest daughter will be down near ya on Sunday. She's going with a friend and her family for Spring Break to a condo in Newport (lucky dog!!).

Our first trip (barring any blizzards on Stevens Pass next weekend) is over to Wenatchee Confluence. Like you, we are totally looking forward to that and maybe the "sunny side" of the mountains!!

Enjoy!

Kelly


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats and Enjoy your time. 
Our last trip was the weekend before Thanksgiving and we head out again for our first trip in a week!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the time away with the family Doug!!!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Enjoy your time away. Wish we could get ours out and go to. Happy camping.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Watching the store for PDX Doug while he's away.........

What should we do first?

(Note to self....that sounds very familiar....)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh Yeah, Oh Yeah!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Oh Yeah, Oh Yeah!!


Plant the flag and "others" will attend! OH YEAH BABY!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Watching the store for PDX Doug while he's away.........
> 
> What should we do first?
> 
> (Note to self....that sounds very familiar....)


Get The Outbackers Tire Covers Done









i need to do something in the next week or two......about one


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Watching the store for PDX Doug while he's away.........
> 
> What should we do first?
> 
> (Note to self....that sounds very familiar....)


Get The Outbackers Tire Covers Done









i need to do something in the next week or two......about one
[/quote]
Trust us, Eric is rarely responsible for anything that constructive...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Watching the store for PDX Doug while he's away.........
> 
> What should we do first?
> 
> (Note to self....that sounds very familiar....)


Get The Outbackers Tire Covers Done









i need to do something in the next week or two......about one[/quote]
Trust us, Eric is rarely responsible for anything that constructive...







[/quote]
Ouch! And here I was thinking you - Nathan - were one of his loyal followers







My mistake.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Watching the store for PDX Doug while he's away.........
> 
> What should we do first?
> 
> (Note to self....that sounds very familiar....)


Get The Outbackers Tire Covers Done









i need to do something in the next week or two......about one[/quote]
Trust us, Eric is rarely responsible for anything that constructive...







[/quote]
Ouch! And here I was thinking you - Nathan - were one of his loyal followers







My mistake.








[/quote]
Follower sure, but I'm not blindly following!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Watching the store for PDX Doug while he's away.........
> 
> What should we do first?
> 
> (Note to self....that sounds very familiar....)


Get The Outbackers Tire Covers Done









i need to do something in the next week or two......about one[/quote]
Trust us, Eric is rarely responsible for anything that constructive...







[/quote]
Ouch! And here I was thinking you - Nathan - were one of his loyal followers







My mistake.








[/quote]
Follower sure, but I'm not blindly following!








[/quote]
Hmmmm....now we have a dilemma...

An intelligent follower of Eric the Bumble ... I'm confused


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Have a great weekend Doug - we are headed out tomorrow as well!

(OK - now that he is gone... where's the party????)


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Hope you guys have a great time. It's been a long winter! We leave in a little over a week for Easter camping.

Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

psssstttt...everyone, behave...Doug is on line


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, hi there ... SIR!

So nice to see you.

Really!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Remember the 24 hour rule Doug! PICTURES! PICTURES!PICTURES!
And tell us how your much needed get away was!







Did you miss us? Huh, did ya?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Remember the 24 hour rule Doug! PICTURES! PICTURES!PICTURES!
> And tell us how your much needed get away was!
> 
> 
> ...


What the heck...where are the pictures?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pictures?

There are Pictures?

WAIT! STOP! I'LL BUY THE NEGATIVES!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Pictures?
> 
> There are Pictures?
> 
> ...


----------

